# uk mantis keepers..32 oz deli cups in the uk with lid?where can i buy them?



## macro junkie (Nov 19, 2007)

i havent got any time to be looking around town for these cups..im ordering some from rebeccas but it wil take about 1 week..do u guys know any where i can get some in the uk?links to a site maybe&gt;?


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 19, 2007)

i found these but they only do in packs of 500..lol http://www.ambican.com/shop/scripts/prodList.asp?special=Y

oh when u guys use these..how does the mantis stay in side with out slipping..are they ok in there with out any stuff stuck to inside like plastic leafs?or are they fine with out?i want these cups because i have 7 mantis all tiny and i have them in big tanks..its pointless.and i can make mroe room for more mantis if i buy the cups..


----------



## Mantida (Nov 19, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> i found these but they only do in packs of 500..lol http://www.ambican.com/shop/scripts/prodList.asp?special=Yoh when u guys use these..how does the mantis stay in side with out slipping..are they ok in there with out any stuff stuck to inside like plastic leafs?or are they fine with out?i want these cups because i have 7 mantis all tiny and i have them in big tanks..its pointless.and i can make mroe room for more mantis if i buy the cups..


Don't know any links to sites, but the mantids always stay on the lids, they don't usually hang out on the sides of the containers, so don't put any leaves in there. The ones you ordered from Rebecca come prescreened with either aluminum mesh or fabric, depending on which one you payed for. Aluminum is generally easier for mantids to hang on to (I think) and easier to clean. Mantids stay inside without slipping because they can climb plastic, acrylic, and glass surfaces... :mellow:


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 20, 2007)

mantida said:


> Don't know any links to sites, but the mantids always stay on the lids, they don't usually hang out on the sides of the containers, so don't put any leaves in there. The ones you ordered from Rebecca come prescreened with either aluminum mesh or fabric, depending on which one you payed for. Aluminum is generally easier for mantids to hang on to (I think) and easier to clean. Mantids stay inside without slipping because they can climb plastic, acrylic, and glass surfaces... :mellow:


thanks for the info..


----------



## Rob Byatt (Nov 20, 2007)

Forget the internet. I know you said you don't have time to go looking for some cups, but if you go to a Pound Shop or Wilkinsons you will find plastic pint glasses. You should get 10 for a quid.

And forget about using plastic lids, they are useless for mantids. You will be better off using a full net top secured with an elastic band. Cut a slit in the netting and plug with a sponge - remove the sponge to drop food in


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 20, 2007)

Rob Byatt said:


> Forget the internet. I know you said you don't have time to go looking for some cups, but if you go to a Pound Shop or Wilkinsons you will find plastic pint glasses. You should get 10 for a quid.And forget about using plastic lids, they are useless for mantids. You will be better off using a full net top secured with an elastic band. Cut a slit in the netting and plug with a sponge - remove the sponge to drop food in


cheack your pm box rob.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 20, 2007)

Rob Byatt said:


> Forget the internet. I know you said you don't have time to go looking for some cups, but if you go to a Pound Shop or Wilkinsons you will find plastic pint glasses. You should get 10 for a quid.And forget about using plastic lids, they are useless for mantids. You will be better off using a full net top secured with an elastic band. Cut a slit in the netting and plug with a sponge - remove the sponge to drop food in


i just got back fomr wilkson,,i got 20 1pint plastice cups..elstic bands..some car sponge and some fine netting..now al i need to do is make 20 of them up..lol..il post some pics soon as im done.thanks for the advice..i owe u one.


----------



## trojon (Nov 20, 2007)

I do this way all the time, well except i push through a small 1" section of airline pipe and put fruitflies down it, but in general i mean, how would you put a nymph in there and cover it fast enough?!

These guys for some reason just want to stay on my arms and don't like the cups! It just takes time and it's annoying seeing as I have about 500+ mantids to cup up now!

Personally, I also use stocking as opposed to netting, but I went wilkinsons to buy some netting fabric, so am gna give that a shot!


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 20, 2007)

TroJon said:


> I do this way all the time, well except i push through a small 1" section of airline pipe and put fruitflies down it, but in general i mean, how would you put a nymph in there and cover it fast enough?!These guys for some reason just want to stay on my arms and don't like the cups! It just takes time and it's annoying seeing as I have about 500+ mantids to cup up now!
> 
> Personally, I also use stocking as opposed to netting, but I went wilkinsons to buy some netting fabric, so am gna give that a shot!


please advise how i feed frute flys to them with out them all flying away..whats this tube thing your on about?soon as i open the frute flys cup they fly off.its not like u can freeze frute flys..lol there tiny..house flys yer but how do i do it with these littel things?


----------



## Mantida (Nov 20, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> please advise how i feed frute flys to them with out them all flying away..whats this tube thing your on about?soon as i open the frute flys cup they fly off.its not like u can freeze frute flys..lol there tiny..house flys yer but how do i do it with these littel things?


Fruit flies are supposed to be flightless. If they are flying, then you probably didn't get a wingless culture or some genetics were altered in the culture.

Yes, you can put them in the fridge, though I don't recommend freezer for fruit flies.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 20, 2007)

mantida said:


> Fruit flies are supposed to be flightless. If they are flying, then you probably didn't get a wingless culture or some genetics were altered in the culture.Yes, you can put them in the fridge, though I don't recommend freezer for fruit flies.


but i have been sent some sort of fruit fly culture?im new to this so exsuee me if im messing names up and stuff.hmm fly less fruit flies..i like the sound of that,wonder if they sell them in uk..?


----------



## Mantida (Nov 20, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> but i have been sent some sort of fruit fly culture?im new to this so exsuee me if im messing names up and stuff.hmm fly less fruit flies..i like the sound of that,wonder if they sell them in uk..?


The culture is probably d. hydei, which sometimes can get genetically altered and end up flying in the end.

Who sent you it?


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 20, 2007)

mantida said:


> The culture is probably d. hydei, which sometimes can get genetically altered and end up flying in the end. Who sent you it?


graham,,il get the real name tomorow when they arive,, http://www.metamorphosis.zookeepers.co.uk/...es/Page1264.htm


----------



## trojon (Nov 20, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> please advise how i feed frute flys to them with out them all flying away..whats this tube thing your on about?soon as i open the frute flys cup they fly off.its not like u can freeze frute flys..lol there tiny..house flys yer but how do i do it with these littel things?


fridge mate.

I transfer a load of flies to a smaller pot, sometimes even put ice at the bottom of the tub. Then using tweezers on the wings it's simple pick and put into the chute and whoopdeedoo they're in.

Flightless fruitflies are definately the way to go!


----------

